# My Guyana Rhom 9 inc



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

nice fish 
i always wanted one


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

SWEET Rhom man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice looking guyana rhom


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow hes awsome looking


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Thats looking really good. Mines only 6" at the mo. Lovely colours on it.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

DAMN! he looks good.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great fish, Resul. Hope it gets larger soon.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice!!
I would like to have a Guyana Rhom someday, to ocompliment my Vinny and Peru Rhom


----------



## bayramalkis (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice Rhom.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats 1 very nice lookin rhom for sure


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

There's no word to say to that wonderful fish.I like him very much,thank for sharing these photos







)


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Sweet rhom Resul


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

amazing!!!


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

Oooo My God...

Very very nice Guyana Rhom.

I saw them alive,they were very aggresive

Bravo Resul...


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you NEXUS


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice looking rhom! Thinking about getting one.


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

NickNick said:


> Nice looking rhom! Thinking about getting one.


Thank you


----------



## Stef (Dec 25, 2012)

update?


----------

